# Front axle lock nut?



## guzziworksman (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm servicing a mid-50's Western Flyer. The front axle only had one bearing cone locknut - is this correct? IF there was one for the other side, I'm pretty sure I'd never get the wheel up into the forks - as it is, it's an absolutely tight fit. Am I making a bad assumption here (i.e., that I need a nut on either side of the cones to hold them in proper adjustment)? Can someone advise? Thanks.


----------



## bloo (Nov 24, 2020)

Well... It depends....

Sometimes those old axles ran no locknuts at all. Sometimes people took them off. As a kid, I took them off. Why? If the cone works loose on the right side, you wont know it because the locknut keeps the axle tied solidly to the fork. Meanwhile the cone tightens up with wheel rotation until the wheel twists the axle off and suddenly you are without a front wheel. I can confirm that what happens next is not pleasant, particularly if you happen to be going downhill as fast as you can go.

I would check the wheel with a dishing stick to see if someone accounted for the extra thickness on one side. If so, put it on the left. If not, get rid of the other one too. Adjust the bearing as you tighten the axle nut.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 24, 2020)

A what schtick?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 24, 2020)

pic of the hub?


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 24, 2020)

Too late, folks. I eliminated the lock nut, adjusted the cones carefully upon tightening the axle nuts....installed the wheel. All seems good. So far.


----------

